# It's Not A Fake, It's A Rotary!



## Stefan Tapp (May 26, 2007)

Rotary have just bought this model out, look familiar?










I have to say though, for £70 (from Argos of all places!) as a daily beater, I'm in! I don't dislike Rotary, they are good, reliable and cheap Swiss watches!

Stef


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Never seen anything like it!! :-d Who thunk up that ideaer?


----------



## findo-400 (Feb 8, 2006)

What's that horrendous thing on the case at the 10 O'clock

A blow off valve, an extra winder. I think the dial is too "busy". It'll never catch on.:-s

Steph I gotta agree with you, as a beater I'm in too. Infact I think I'll reserve one on line and pick it up later. While I'm in I'll put my deposit down on that Navitimer thing that Breitling do.


----------



## Stefan Tapp (May 26, 2007)

The extra crown at the 10 o'clock position controls the slide rule, the bezel is fixed apparently, will be great for keeping that slide rule perfectly aligned!!

Stef


----------



## Alex** (Jun 19, 2006)

b1 works well as a daily beater for me if i bought a different beater i wouldnt want it to look like a B as it looks like its trying to be something its not.


----------



## findo-400 (Feb 8, 2006)

Alex, you're right.

B-1 with UTC is my daily beater too. Perhaps I'll let this attempt go.;-)


----------



## Stefan Tapp (May 26, 2007)

Well I think at £70 it's worth a punt, if it was the full £140 then I wouldn't entertain one, I have one in my possession as I type and it's OK. Granted, it's a million miles away from my Navi World, but then so was the price! If anything, when I wear it it'll just remind me how special my Breitlings really are.

Stef


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

findo-400 said:


> What's that horrendous thing on the case at the 10 O'clock
> 
> A blow off valve, an extra winder. I think the dial is too "busy". It'll never catch on.:-s
> 
> Steph I gotta agree with you, as a beater I'm in too. Infact I think I'll reserve one on line and pick it up later. While I'm in I'll put my deposit down on that Navitimer thing that Breitling do.


Wow, argos have gone waaay up market since I left the home country if they sell Breitlings now:-d:-d

I actually like this watch! And Rotary's have been giving reliable service for years! A friend of mine here got a Rotary skeleton automatic from Argos in 2006, it cost him 50 quid! That watch gains about a minute a month!


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

slide rule DON'T WORK you cant use it for counting

it is a cheap copy of SINN 903
the 903 is not a navitimer copy as sinn once own breitling
they started to take it to new limits make it water prof 
i consider it to be a very hi class watch not a copy

sorry but this rotary is a simple rip off design like some -80s poljot

regards Jonas "jojo" straka


----------



## no_self_control (Jun 27, 2007)

Stefan Tapp said:


> The extra crown at the 10 o'clock position controls the slide rule,


looks like a HEV.



Stefan Tapp said:


> the bezel is fixed apparently,


what. all that knurling and it don't move!!! i really dislike 'dumby' features on anything.



Stefan Tapp said:


> will be great for keeping that slide rule perfectly aligned!!


pros and cons. it won't be as easy to use, especially on that side of the watch.

but the VFM one can't argue with. just not my 'cup of tea' though.


----------



## eqdok2007 (Dec 3, 2007)

jojo said:


> slide rule DON'T WORK you cant use it for counting
> 
> *It is a cheap copy of SINN 903
> the 903 is not a navitimer copy as sinn once own breitling*
> ...


That piece of information is very interesting. Worth a separate post. IIRC, Breitling went bankrupt (or near bankrupt) in the 70's or 80's and Sinn bought up the rights to the Navitimer design. I don't remember reading Sinn actually owning the whole company. Whats the whole story behind the thing?


----------



## bradders (Feb 8, 2006)

Stefan Tapp said:


> The extra crown at the 10 o'clock position controls the slide rule, the bezel is fixed apparently, will be great for keeping that slide rule perfectly aligned!!
> 
> Stef


Actually that's quite a good idea !!!

On the subject of Rotary;s - my first "quality" watch I ever purchased was a Rotary in 1979. A gold plated 23 jewel automatic for £49.50. Still have the watch (goes great), still have the receipt as well. £49.50 was a whole weeks wages and some back then as well.

Brad


----------



## jojo (Feb 10, 2006)

*The entire spares inventory,uncompleted stock, and the design rights to all pre '79 stock, were sold to Ollech and Wajs. Albert Wajs and SINN, O&W now produces 806/809 and Chronomatic designs made from genuine Breitling spares, and sells them under the brand name Aviation. Any parts required, that are no longer available, are manufactured by them to Breitling design and specification.*
*Regarding SINN,they hawe the right to use the 806/809 design (not the name)and was sold to Helmut Sinn, who sold off most of the branded stock to trade. (Olde Worlde Jewellers in USA bought a good proportion.) Sinn now manufacture the 806/809 under their own brand name, and model no 903.*

*The Company name, and trademarks were sold to the new Breitling company, run by Ernst Schneider*
*rest is well known*​
(the company ownership changed during this period not 100% in witch way)

regards jonas straka


----------



## BlackpoolHoaxer (May 25, 2012)

Hi. I'm new here and know little about watches. I've been considering the Rotary "Chavitimer" for a while now and notice Argos have it for £59.95 at the moment. I've looked on other online watch sites and they seem to be selling the same watch for £99 up to over £200!! Can any of you tell me if it's the same watch? I've noticed on the more expensive ones, the stitching is either red or yellow as opposed to white on the Argos version, and they have numbers, not markers like the Argos one. I dont mind paying more if its definitely of a higher quality. Also, can anyone confirm that these watches have very weak glass? Thanks.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't think we can be much help to you here. Maybe try over on the public forum or affordables watch forum...
I can't think of why any serious breitling owner would have the information you are seeking.

public forum

Public Forum

affordables forum

Affordable watches


----------

